# Buddy Belt - What color?



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I love all 3 colors but i can only get 1 so i will buy what the majority chooses.  

*-Caramel*
*-CASHEW*
*-METALLIC GOLD*


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I have all three, and to be honest although I love the caramel color(it's my 
favorite color for everything from clothes to furniture), it is much more stiff
than the cashew and metallic gold. It is a lot less soft, and does not mold
to your dog as much as the cashew and gold do. BUT the caramel is more
durable because of it's stiffness. If you are to choose just one and you
favor comfort, I would go with either cashew or gold, depending on what 
you think matches better with Chico's coat color.

They really are all good harnesses though, just different in texture.

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Caramel , I have the bamboo for Ike.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree with LS that I would pick either the cashew or the gold because they are so soft. I have the gold one and I love it for my girls.

for my taste... if I was only going to get one buddy belt , I would pick the cashew color. I love the gold color but its not a color I love using all the time. I just love using it sometimes. 
I think i'd be happy using the cashew color all the time.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

From those 3 my favorite is the cashew, I think it will suit Chico beautifully!


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Cashew would compliment Chicos colour  x


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm partial to the cashew because Odie has that one! It's a really nice, classic colour that goes with most things. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

We have the caramel but love the cashew, as Basil is white we needed a stronger colour really.

Having said that I have just seen the new Sage colour they have bought out and it's DIVINE and kinda in the scheme of colours you are looking at! Drool 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151522123417739&set=a.10151522122917739.1073741841.254195242738&type=1&theater


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

do you have a picture you can post of the colors?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Got an email from funny fur that their BBs are 20% off if anyone shops there. Coupon code FFLOVEBB


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hopefully this will help, top is caramel, then metallic gold with crystals, 
and bottom is cashew with crystals. Crystals are an additional option.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I vote for the cashew color. Very pretty!

Thank you for the pics LS!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

TLI said:


> I vote for the cashew color. Very pretty!
> 
> Thank you for the pics LS!



You're welcome.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi everyone. Thank you all for helping me get the color that well fit chico.  The majority hear likes *cashew*.  
I will order it now.  And cant wait to see how it looks on him. And ofcourse well post pics when it comes.  

*PS Feel free to use this thread if someone wants help finding the right color for there furkids.  *


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

HAHA LS, of course you would have all three. You crack me up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> HAHA LS, of course you would have all three. You crack me up.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Girl what can I say...some ladies love shoes, I love dog harnesses, LOL. :coolwink:
Seriously, Puppia & Buddy Belts I can't get enough of. But I have the
ultimate excuse, my dogs walk 5-8 hours per day...one harness will
not suffice. So there, it's all good.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

~LS~ said:


> Girl what can I say...some ladies love shoes, I love dog harnesses, LOL. :coolwink:
> Seriously, Puppia & Buddy Belts I can't get enough of. But I have the
> ultimate excuse, my dogs walk 5-8 hours per day...one harness will
> not suffice. So there, it's all good.


I love shoes, handbags aaaannnddd dog harnesses - whats a girl to do?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Alula said:


> I love shoes, handbags aaaannnddd dog harnesses - whats a girl to do?!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Paint A LOT of faces!!!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I cannot wait to see Chico in his new BB!




~LS~ said:


> Girl what can I say...some ladies love shoes, I love dog harnesses, LOL. :coolwink:
> Seriously, Puppia & Buddy Belts I can't get enough of. But I have the
> ultimate excuse, my dogs walk 5-8 hours per day...one harness will
> not suffice. So there, it's all good.


I love buying anything for Jaxx more than something for me. Hubby asked me what he could buy me because he wanted to buy me something for our anniversary that is coming up next week. I told him to buy me a Dremel to grind Jaxx's nails. He just laughed and said it wasn't for me but, I think it is because I love getting things for Jaxx.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> I cannot wait to see Chico in his new BB!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same thing here Amy. Birthdays, anniversaries, V-day, X-mas, I ask for dog
stuff. We are on a super strict budget, so that is what the special occasions
are for. I'm also a little crazy because I rather have only two pairs of pants
but have a bunch of harnesses for my dogs. For myself I live minimally, but
for them I love to spoil. What can I say...crazy dog lady. lol


----------



## Meg&Titus (Feb 15, 2013)

~LS~ said:


> For myself I live minimally, but
> for them I love to spoil. What can I say...crazy dog lady. lol


I am the same way. I feel guilty spending money on myself but for my furkid there are no limits lol


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Same thing here Amy. Birthdays, anniversaries, V-day, X-mas, I ask for dog
> stuff. We are on a super strict budget, so that is what the special occasions
> are for. I'm also a little crazy because I rather have only two pairs of pants
> but have a bunch of harnesses for my dogs. For myself I live minimally, but
> for them I love to spoil. What can I say...crazy dog lady. lol


I never thought I would be a crazy dog lady but I have a friend that makes fun of me anytime I mention Jaxx he says I am a crazy dog lady. I guess if loving your dogs makes you a crazy dog lady I am there with you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Meg&Titus said:


> I am the same way. I feel guilty spending money on myself but for my furkid there are no limits lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App





intent2smile said:


> I never thought I would be a crazy dog lady but I have a friend that makes fun of me anytime I mention Jaxx he says I am a crazy dog lady. I guess if loving your dogs makes you a crazy dog lady I am there with you.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




YAY! Girls, we need to form a "Crazy Dog Lady" club, LOL. 


Many people view their dogs as just something that costs money,
entertains the kids and lies under the table all day. On this forum
it's not the case, most of us put a lot of effort into how we feed,
how we raise and care for our dogs. We spend a lot of time with
them and we spoil them on occasion...there is nothing wrong with
that. But to those who view their dogs as nothing more than dogs,
those who do not see them as friends, as companions, as family...
they will not understand...to them we are all a bunch of crazy dog
ladies. I'm fine with that, I actually wish there were more dog owners
that are like the folks we see on this forum.


ps: Amy, I'm not referring to your friend, just speaking generally.
I just realized you might think I was. Just wanted to add that.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> YAY! Girls, we need to form a "Crazy Dog Lady" club, LOL.
> 
> 
> Many people view their dogs as just something that costs money,
> ...


Oh LS I know exactly what you meant! I totally agree with you. Honestly , after he told me he hated Jaxx (even though he has never met him) our friendship is just not the same. People might not love dogs but Jaxx is a part of our family and saying that he hated him was like saying he hated another member of my family.

I really wish there were more crazy dog ladies and men in the world.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Can anyone suggest a colour for bailey? He looks like this








I already have the cashew for Charlie so would like something different. I wanted a white one but can't find one! X


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I really love the Red Rattler that Jaxx has and the red would look great against Bailey's coat.


Hmm it won't let me quote your post.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> Oh LS I know exactly what you meant! I totally agree with you. Honestly , after he told me he hated Jaxx (even though he has never met him) our friendship is just not the same. People might not love dogs but Jaxx is a part of our family and saying that he hated him was like saying he hated another member of my family.
> 
> I really wish there were more crazy dog ladies and men in the world.
> 
> ...



Wow he said he HATES your dog? That's just rude. Not cool at all.
I mean even if you dislike dogs, to say you hate your friend's pooch
isn't right. When you have nothing nice to say...just say nothing at all. 






I<3Charlie-chi said:


> Can anyone suggest a colour for bailey? He looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's SO beautiful Mel!
What size does he need?
Not every color is available in every size, 
so size will help narrow down the choices.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

He's SO beautiful Mel!
What size does he need?
Not every color is available in every size, 
so size will help narrow down the choices. [/QUOTE]

Aww thank you  we need a size 4.
I got the cashew for Charlie and I got a susan lanci cheetah baby collar and lead so I would of loved a white buddy belt for bailey and I would of liked to get a zebra print collar and lead to carry on the animal theme! Xx


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> Aww thank you  we need a size 4.
> I got the cashew for Charlie and I got a susan lanci cheetah baby collar and lead so I would of loved a white buddy belt for bailey and I would of liked to get a zebra print collar and lead to carry on the animal theme! Xx



What is his girth measurement? If it's 14.5 or a bit under then he could fit into
a 3.5. My Chanel wears both 3.5 and 4, there is almost no difference between
the two sizes. The reason I ask is because this color Cocoa is very nice in real
life but only comes in 3.5 on the WetNose Boutique site(unless you try to find
it elsewhere). And if you wanted to stick to animal theme you could get the
Susan Lanci Cheetah(the regular one) leash. So your pups will be both in
animal prints. Take a look...










*edit to add:

Or maybe even the Caramel BB will look good with the Cheetah leash!(top one)


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Ohh just to be completely contrary I really like like the cool, bright colours against his colouring, like tropical sea or green apple. A couple of pups on here are a similar colour and have dogzilla and that looks great


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I vote for the red rattler like Amy suggested. I fell in love with that color when amy posted a pic of Jaxx in it. I still want it for Minnie ( red looks great on Minnie ).
I think that color would look great on Charlie  ( oops I meant Bailey... the handsome boy in the pic )
but then again, there are so many great choices


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would vote red or a brighter blue for Bailey.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> What is his girth measurement? If it's 14.5 or a bit under then he could fit into
> a 3.5. My Chanel wears both 3.5 and 4, there is almost no difference between
> the two sizes. The reason I ask is because this color Cocoa is very nice in real
> life but only comes in 3.5 on the WetNose Boutique site(unless you try to find
> ...


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Alula said:


> Ohh just to be completely contrary I really like like the cool, bright colours against his colouring, like tropical sea or green apple. A couple of pups on here are a similar colour and have dogzilla and that looks great


I love both green apple and tropical sea and I would love them both for summer colours for bailey and Charlie! I've not seen dogzilla I will go look now! X


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

elaina said:


> I vote for the red rattler like Amy suggested. I fell in love with that color when amy posted a pic of Jaxx in it. I still want it for Minnie ( red looks great on Minnie ).
> I think that color would look great on Charlie  ( oops I meant Bailey... the handsome boy in the pic )
> but then again, there are so many great choices


Aww thank for saying he's handsome  
I really like the bright pink one but people always say he looks like a girl anyway lol!  x


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> I really love the Red Rattler that Jaxx has and the red would look great against Bailey's coat.
> 
> 
> Hmm it won't let me quote your post.


Do you have a pic of the red rattler please? I've probably already seen it but can't remember! Sorry to be a pain x


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

TLI said:


> I would vote red or a brighter blue for Bailey.


Thank you, do you mean the tropical sea one? I really do love that one! X


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

I've found a pure white one like I really want but can't understand the language on the website, does anyone have any idea how I can find out if they ship to England? The shop is called chien de chouchou (sorry don't know how to do links from my phone) 
I don't know why I'm being so fussy because I won't even be able to see much of it for all his thick fur!  xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> Thank you, do you mean the tropical sea one? I really do love that one! X


Yes, tropical sea. That color would look awesome against your baby's coat.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Be very careful ordering from websites like the above mentioned. It might be legit, but might not be. I found out the hard way with ordering a pair of boots once.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Are they listed on the buddy belt website as a supplier? I'd only order from that list  if you open the website in google chrome on a PC it can automatically translate web pages in a lot of language's

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry stockist not supplier 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

TLI said:


> Yes, tropical sea. That color would look awesome against your baby's coat.


It's definately one of my favourites! X


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Alula said:


> Are they listed on the buddy belt website as a supplier? I'd only order from that list  if you open the website in google chrome on a PC it can automatically translate web pages in a lot of language's
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes it's on buddy belts Facebook, it's a colour that only they can sell.
Ahh right I didn't know that, I'm on my iPhone but will see if I can get someone to check it out for me, thank you x


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I swear, you gals are going to make me give in to ordering sooner or later...


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry just saw you asked if I had a pic of the Red Rattler. I love the snake skin design in the leather and the bright red.
Here you go


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Aww jaxx looks stunning in it, it really suits him! X


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Alula said:


> Are they listed on the buddy belt website as a supplier? I'd only order from that list  if you open the website in google chrome on a PC it can automatically translate web pages in a lot of language's
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for the advice, I managed to translate and they don't ship overseas at all  
If only I knew someone there that could send me one! X


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Have you tried contacting BB and seeing if you can buy it directly from them?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> Have you tried contacting BB and seeing if you can buy it directly from them?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've just emailed them now. The pure white one was a limited edition and so all the stock went to the shop I named before. Wet nose boutique had one called snowflake in a size 4 but I was told I needed a 5 so didn't get it and then by the time I realised I needed a size 4 it had gone and it's a retired colour so chances of finding one are slim  x


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I know how it is to want a certain color and not be able to get it.
They have a retired color called Hunter. It is a camo color. I really wanted it and have looked everywhere for a size 2 in it. BB said they could get some sizes still in it but not a size 2. 
Hopefully BB can suggest something when they get back to you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> I know how it is to want a certain color and not be able to get it.
> They have a retired color called Hunter. It is a camo color. I really wanted it and have looked everywhere for a size 2 in it. BB said they could get some sizes still in it but not a size 2.
> Hopefully BB can suggest something when they get back to you.
> 
> ...


It's so annoying isn't it! Because it's an item that hopefully won't need replacing soon and they are expensive I just want my first choice! 
I've looked on bb's Facebook and there is one called crocodile cloud that is white but my laptop won't translate the language for the site that sells it! 
I might just get a black one so it would still go with the Susan lanci zebra collar and lead I want! 
Why do I have to be so fussy lol! X


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

I've managed to translate the website and they have a hunter on there! Not sure where they ship to yet though! It's called binkys petshop if you want to take a look x


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

What's everyone's opinions on this colour? It's called black crackle









I know it wouldn't be seen on baileys fur with him being mostly black but I think it would go nice with the zebra print lead I like! And also bailey and Charlie are the same size so Charlie could wear it too and bailey wear Charlie's cashew! X


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

I really like it, but I am not sure how it would wear. Crackle finishes ages into a vintage look usually. I had a designer handbag in midnight blue crackle leather, the crackle wears off so you see some of the underneath and it just looked tatty after a year and a half, even though I was so careful with it - for a £650 handbag I was not impressed.

Buddy Belt may have a special covering on theirs but I have seen other crackle leather do the same. Some people like the way it looks all vinatgey and worn in but it's not for me personally  x


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

P.s Here is the shipping page, Verzending | Binky`s Petshop they set rates for Belgium, Germany and The Netherlands, If you give them an email (Use google translate to write your email in English then translate it to Dutch) i bet they will post to the UK too, not sure how pricey it would be though, they charge €9 for Germany and Belgium.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Alula said:


> I really like it, but I am not sure how it would wear. Crackle finishes ages into a vintage look usually. I had a designer handbag in midnight blue crackle leather, the crackle wears off so you see some of the underneath and it just looked tatty after a year and a half, even though I was so careful with it - for a £650 handbag I was not impressed.
> 
> Buddy Belt may have a special covering on theirs but I have seen other crackle leather do the same. Some people like the way it looks all vinatgey and worn in but it's not for me personally  x


Oh no I'm not surprised you weren't impressed! 

Mmm I don't think I like the worn look either! I've seen a nice one called midnight charcoal it's a posh edition (not sure what that is!) on funny furs website and they have 20% of bb's but the postage to England is really high  
Will have to just keep looking! X


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Alula said:


> P.s Here is the shipping page, Verzending | Binky`s Petshop they set rates for Belgium, Germany and The Netherlands, If you give them an email (Use google translate to write your email in English then translate it to Dutch) i bet they will post to the UK too, not sure how pricey it would be though, they charge €9 for Germany and Belgium.


Thanks! Yeah I imagine it will be expensive! I will try email them later when I can get back on PC x


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

With the 20% off it must work out cheaper than buying from Europe right? Buddy belts tend to be about the same amount of Euros as Dollars over here so if it's $40 it tends to be about €40, which is about £25 and £35 respectively, then if you take 20% off the US ones that has to make it cheaper, even with the postage? Posh edition is the old version of the fancy edition, I think! Not 100% thought, The posh, fancy, special etc is all really to do with the leather colour and finish. Back when they used to make the Luxe version, Luxe meant that the leather was much softer than the other ranges, but not sure that it plays such a major part now. 

Just to completely throw you, if you are looking at dark and shiney colours, have you considered Knight? It's a slightly metallic midnight blue/grey. We have the collar in it, and love it! Hang on, I'll take some real pictures of it for you. It;s nice and soft too!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Okay here you go, An outside, bright sunshine pic to show the shimmer,










And an inside picture to show more of the colour 










Just to stoke those fires of indecision!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh wow, I just looked at Funny Fur's international delivery $35 - dear me! Wetnose is only $8.50 but that is untracked!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

This indecisiveness is killing me! I just want to decide so I can hurry up and order lol! 
Thank you so much for the pics, the colour is lovely! Do you think it would go ok with this
/









I ment the postage is expensive from funny fur, it's $40. Where as with wet nose boutique she only charged me $11 x


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

I replied before I saw your last post! My order would be over $50 with the collar and lead I want! And the nice lady from wet nose ordered me a Susan lanci set even though there's none on her site! X


----------

